# Schraderhaus?



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

I am wondering what experiences everybody has has with Schraderhaus K9 in Washington state.

I have looked at her website on and off for about two years, as well as have talked to others about her breeding program and dogs. I am planning on meeting her and her dogs in the near future.

Thanks!


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

Please feel free to PM me as well!


----------



## von Bolen (Mar 30, 2012)

Jeans dogs are great dogs, and can be found all over. I currently take my puppy to training over there and ask Jean for consult all the time. Great working line dogs.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My good friend (on this foum, MilesNY) has a dog from Jean who she really adores. He is a seriously awesome dog in more than a few ways, and handsome as heck too. I know she speaks highly of Jean. Hopefully she pops in with her input!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a Schraderhaus pup that is currently 9 months old. I love him! I am a WGSL person and he is my first working line. I thought I would venture out. His tempermant is wonderful and he is gorgeous as well. He is much slower to mature than my WGSL's but he still manged to get his CGC at 5 months. He is in nosework classes and I'm considering pulling him to let him mature some before returning. I'm still on the fence, he knows the scent, he just doesn't want to focus 50% of the time.

Jean is a joy to work with, couldn't have had a better experience with a breeder. 
His most recent pic:


----------



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

I have also talked with Jean extensively and will be purchasing a pup from her soon! Very helpful and knowledgable in my opinion...beautiful boy by the way 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I would definitely go to Jean for a pup. She's on my breeder list. Produces fabulous dogs and very knowledgeable.


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

I purchased my male from her. I recommend her and have nothing negative to say about her. Very knowledgeable and easy to get in contact with. I still keep in touch with her.

My boy is a great dog, everything I was looking for. We train in lots of venues, he is rock solid and I couldn't ask for a better companion. He goes everywhere with me and I have no doubt in his ability to protect my family and I. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

From what I've seen, Schraderhaus dogs are pretty awesome.


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

Well I went down yesterday and met her, her dogs, and a litter  

I was very impressed with her knowledge as well as her dogs. I think one of the pups should make a great Service Dog with the right training and socialization 

This is the sire and dam  
V Lux vom Kameruner Eck

Hetja von Schraderhaus


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

how much is a pup?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

mjta said:


> Well I went down yesterday and met her, her dogs, and a litter
> 
> I was very impressed with her knowledge as well as her dogs. I think one of the pups should make a great Service Dog with the right training and socialization
> 
> ...


 
That's a nice breeding. Lux is Eli's sire (I included Eli's pic in an earlier post) and Hetja was on my short list after Itty (my most fav)! How nice that you are close enough to visit!


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

It was VERY nice being able to visit. I dont want to make a bad decision this time around with a breeder, and Jean proved to be a great breeder!

Lux is a very sweet dog, and in GREAT shape for his age. He is 12 and still very mobile and alert. He acts like he is 8 or so. 

Itty is a super pretty girl as well! Those dark sables are just gorgeous! There is black sables and blacks in this litter. I am indifferent to both colors as they are both my favorite  I am going to select a pup based formost off of temperament.


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

Just wanted to update!

I did end up getting my pup from this litter. She is now 14 weeks and is AWESOME! She is such a friendly, confident, outgoing little girl!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats-pretty girl


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

I have heard nothing but good things. When our pup with our trainer/original breeder we were buying from was stillborn, we asked him for suggestions on breeders and he said if we didn't mind paying for ship they were his top recommendation for us.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yay!!! look at her!!! She's beautiful!!! congrats on your girl!!! I'm glad everything worked out!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! Eli is her half brother....he is really racking up the familly on here! Pretty pup!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats! She is beautiful! :wub:


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats so pretty!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

What a pretty girl! Congratulations! 

Lux is my Dante's maternal grandfather. So really your pup is my dogs aunt. Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kat Tastic (Nov 26, 2013)

She is gorgeous, love the shape of her ears!


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

There do seem to be a lot of relatives on here. She is just a great puppy. I am very pleased with her so far!

Her ears sprang up in like a day, I swear! I went to bed with tiny ears, the next morning they were giant!


----------



## ReconMarine1 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi,
Is there a website for this breeder?
Thanks


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

ReconMarine1 said:


> Hi,
> Is there a website for this breeder?
> Thanks


Let me google that for you


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

OMG....that is so cool. I clicked on the link and it searched for me.

How did you do that!!!!!???????


----------

